# Need info from Disabled Person....



## RustyDreams (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All.....

I have been disabled since 1998. One of my issues is Chronic Pain. 

All I want to do is die by the ocean.. It is not long now....

So here goes my questions and I thank you in advance for your time....

1. what is a good place on the ocean to retire to? Crimewise and costwise are my worries.
2. What do average apts rent for?
3.Do you sill get social security out of the country?
4. I take heavy duty pain Medicine for my spine issues. Do they have pain management doctors there? In Florida 9 out of 10 doctors would not even return my letter. 
5. Are there good doctors and how do you find them?

Thank you so much and if you can suggest any sites regarding retiring in Mexico I would greatly appreciate it....

DR


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your medical problems.....

I'll address a couple of your questions...
#3 Yes, your social security payments will continue even if you live out of the US. Best bet is to have them deposited into a 'financial institution', get a debit card from that institution and then draw cash/pesos from the account via an ATM machine where ever you end up. This is done by thousands of expats. Make sure you find a financial institution does NOT charge you a foreign currency exchange fee (most don't for debit cards but do for a credit card)

#4 Heavy duty pain meds are going to be tough to get in Mexico as there are laws discouraging their use there. Sorry.

#1 Crime (except petty crime like home robberies) are NOT as bad as depicted in the US news account! For costs, stay away from Tourist hot spots like any/most of the well established beaches (Cancun, PV) as they almost always drive up the costs. Having said, 'not Cancun', the Yucatan will have the warmest climates and water.


----------



## RustyDreams (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks... The drugs always seem to be the problem....Odd because I use a patch..Oh well....

Re crime, I was worried about cartel killings etc.... The heavy duty type of stuff....

Can you suggest a good beach town, as untouristy as possible... Thank you for your time and info.....


----------



## RustyDreams (Feb 28, 2017)

Re debit card, do you just have them mailed to you or are you talking about a regular bank debit card like I use here to shop with....Thanks again....


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

RustyDreams said:


> Re debit card, do you just have them mailed to you or are you talking about a regular bank debit card like I use here to shop with....Thanks again....


Regular bank debit card like you use in the US


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Rusty, do you receive social security for retirement or for disability? SS retirement can be received while living out of the country, as many of us can testify. But I'm not so sure about SS disability. I seem to remember being told that SS disability will not be paid to anyone not living in the US. I can't say with 100% confidence, but if you are receiving SS disability, do contact the SSA and get a definitive answer. You don't want to make plans based on the experience of those of us who receive social security for retirement, only to find out that SS for disability is another kettle if fish.

.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

San Blas, Nayarit Mexico is a laid back fishing town on the Pacific coast, had a friend who rented an apt. for $90 USD a month there...Mostly day tourists for bird and crocodile watching in the many estuaries surrounding the town...May be what you are looking for......

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Blas,_Nayarit


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome! You sound well prepared and are thinking this through especially with your challenges. Most points have been well addressed but I'll add my granito anyway along with a couple of considerations. I live on the coast of Colima, away from the more monified expats concentrated N of Manzanillo. But even there rentals drop drastically if you don't have to be right on the beach or surrounded by expats. In the somnolent little beach towns I prefer, houses or apartments can be had for 150 dollars, tops. Also, the frequency you need to visit medical facilities along with mobility issues might be a factor. Mexico is way behind in accommodations and even the relatively fit are astonished at the ubiquitous pedestrian hazards. Best wishes on your plan.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Prescriptions in Mexico*



RickS said:


> Sorry to hear about your medical problems.....
> #4 Heavy duty pain meds are going to be tough to get in Mexico as there are laws discouraging their use there. Sorry.


What about by prescription? Doctor visits are cheap down there in order to get meds that are not available without prescriptions... That said, I'm just not sure what pain meds are available. It would seem almost anything should be available there if you have a proven condition or need for it. Cost may be your biggest hurdle once approved or prescribed. 

Anyone with additional input on this one?


----------



## RustyDreams (Feb 28, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> Rusty, do you receive social security for retirement or for disability? SS retirement can be received while living out of the country, as many of us can testify. But I'm not so sure about SS disability. I seem to remember being told that SS disability will not be paid to anyone not living in the US. I can't say with 100% confidence, but if you are receiving SS disability, do contact the SSA and get a definitive answer. You don't want to make plans based on the experience of those of us who receive social security for retirement, only to find out that SS for disability is another kettle if fish.
> 
> .


I would be 65 at the time I move and at that time from what I understand ssi converts to regular not disability...Thanks for bringing it up...I have a lot to check on..


----------



## RustyDreams (Feb 28, 2017)

*Thanks,,,*



chicois8 said:


> San Blas, Nayarit Mexico is a laid back fishing town on the Pacific coast, had a friend who rented an apt. for $90 USD a month there...Mostly day tourists for bird and crocodile watching in the many estuaries surrounding the town...May be what you are looking for......
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Blas,_Nayarit


MUCH APPRECIATED ON THE CITY...ALSO SCRIPTS...I GET THEM EVERY MONTH HERE AND HAve for 19 years...In fact I take a little less now than I did in 1998....If they had pain management doctors in the city I could write them to make sure.. But first I have to do more research on the city....Where I live 1/2 are ******* and the other half are over zealous church people trying to save them...Really do not want to spend what little time I have left where I hate where I live...Ended up in SHreveport because of Ex wife..... I know too much info...LOL


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

RustyDreams said:


> I would be 65 at the time I move and at that time from what I understand ssi converts to regular not disability...Thanks for bringing it up...I have a lot to check on..


My understanding is that the problem with drawing SSI outside of the U.S. is that it is, by definition, linked to Medicaid. Medicaid is not available outside of the U.S. You can draw SS Retirement in Mexico but you will not have health coverage through Medicaid. Inside Mexico you will need to be otherwise insured, or capable of self-insuring.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Social Security Disability and SSI are two different things. Which do you collect, Rusty?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Social Security Retirement Benefits and SSDI continue as benefits for persons living outside the US in Mexico. SSI will be cancelled after a person has been outside of the US after 30 days. SSDI and Retirement are "earned" by a worker. SSI is government assistance and is for those who do not have enough work credits to qualify for the other 2.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cscscs007 said:


> Social Security Retirement Benefits and SSDI continue as benefits for persons living outside the US in Mexico. SSI will be cancelled after a person has been outside of the US after 30 days. SSDI and Retirement are "earned" by a worker. SSI is government assistance and is for those who do not have enough work credits to qualify for the other 2.


I had to look up the acronyms. To save others the trouble:
Social Security retirement benefit - no acronym
Social Security Disability Income - SSDI
Supplemental Security - SSI


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes, the main thing is that you cannot use Medicare or Medicaid in MX, but medical care is pretty cheap. I don't blame you for wanting to get out of Shreveport. My mom lived there when my dad was in the service in WWII, and she said it was the only town she ever hated. 

I'm in your same position. Lupus with chronic pain. I get SS widow's benefits, which I can keep, and they will convert to regular SS retirement next year when I turn 66. However, I get Medicare in May, and it does not travel with me, so I'm planning a trip across the border twice a year to visit my son to get my prescriptions and medical care. 

I hear medical insurance in MX isn't very expensive, and judging by all the medical tourism, I'd say you may not need it unless there is a real emergency.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

DebInFL said:


> ...However, I get Medicare in May, and it does not travel with me, so I'm planning a trip across the border twice a year to visit my son to get my prescriptions and medical care...


With that plan you will probably still have to pay for Medicare Part B which is currently running most new enrolees about $121/month. You can choose to not pay while you are in Mexico but then you will be penalized if you ever try to use it in the U.S.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

What? No input on my question(s) about medicines available in Mexico with a prescription from a Mexican doctor??


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Howler said:


> What? No input on my question(s) about medicines available in Mexico with a prescription from a Mexican doctor??


We have IMSS. They LOVE to prescribe medicines. I have a farmacia in the bathroom. I recently had surgery which required an overnight stay. I said to the surgeon - please prescribe something so I can simply sleep during my stay. He gave me a box of something like valium. At IMSS your prescriptions are free.

A couple years back I went to a local farmacia because I was having trouble sleeping. His office visit was 200 pesos and he prescribed something which cost 800 pesos for 10 pills.

Antibiotics are readily prescribed/obtained at any local farmacia. I have no experience with pain killers other than strong aspirin like stuff.


----------

